# Oscar and Jag in 180gal



## Linoleum (Aug 9, 2009)

A question that may have been asked many times before but.... could this work? I know alot about both these fish and i knom the jag has one up on the oscar behaviour wise but with ample tank room could they co-exsist? any suggestions or experiences?

thanks


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

im sure it could work out as long as you dont get a hyper aggressive jag....also id make sure the O is bigger than the jag initially ....btw nicce avatar :wink:


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah thats what i was thinking with the O being bigger. Might be a bit of a lucky dip with the jag ay.

cheers for the avatar comment haha.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 9, 2009)

Any second opinions? I would like to be sure.


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

You can't be sure. You can try it, of course. Just be ready in case it doesn't work. Have a divider or another tank ready. Other fish in the tank?


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

I wouldn't try it. Jags can be real Badarses, they could be fine and one day you come home to a dead Oscar.

Just my $.02


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

It's a coin toss.. depends on the attitude/aggression/capability of each individual specimen invovled...

Some adult Jags could/would eat some adult Oscars... and there are a few adult Oscars out there that could/would eat a few adult Jags out there... and there are some of each that could/would get along just fine...


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

just be ready to remove one if it ends up not workin out....i think the two would make for a very attractive tank 8)


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for all the advice  i will have a spare tank on hand at a sign of trouble. if the two just won't get along in the long run ill trade one in, i don't want one of the fishes living in fear its whole life.


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

I wouldn't do it! You are asking for trouble, the Jag will beat up the Oscar....Oscars can seem aggressive, however it's not the type of aggression you get from a jag


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 9, 2009)

ok well i guess thats a no.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

whats a no..?......if u were u id try it....like u said juss have that spare tank ready to rehome one if it doesnt work out no harm in that.


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> whats a no..?......if u were u id try it....like u said juss have that spare tank ready to rehome one if it doesnt work out *no harm in that*.


unless the Jag kills the O when you're not monitoring the situation.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

any fish could kill any fish at any given time if it wanted nothing is for certain im simply stating that with proper precaution ie the jag being smaller than the O to begin with and maybe some dithers li SD's then it very well may work out and make for an awesome looking tank.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 9, 2009)

No doubt the two would look good fully grown in a tank together. if i decide to do it ill be sure to let everyone know how things go. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

sounds great :thumb:


----------

